# my workout



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Please tell me what you guys think and dont critize too much!!!

Wednesday

(Back)

Lat Pull downs- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Seated Cable Rows- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Good Mornings- 3 sets x 12, 12, 12 reps

(Biceps)

Barbell Curls- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Alternate Seated Dumbbell Curls- 3 sets x 10, 8, 8 reps

Concentration Curls- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Friday

(Chest)

Incline Barbell Bench Press- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press- 3 sets x 10, 8, 8 reps

Decline Barbell Bench Press- 2 Sets x 10, 8 reps

(Triceps)

Lying Triceps Barbell Curl- 3 sets x 12,10,8

Pulley Pull Down- 3 sets x 12,10,8

Triceps Press- 3 sets x 12,10,8

Sunday

(Shoulders)

Military Press- 3 Sets x 12,10,8

Dumbbell Side laterals (standing) - 3 Sets x 12,10,8

Dumbbell Rear laterals (standing) - 3 Sets x 12,10,8

(Legs)

Squats- 4 sets x 12,10,8,6 reps

Thigh abductor machine- 3 Sets 12,12,12 reps

Lying Leg Curls- 3 Sets x 12,10,8 reps

Standing Calf Raise- 3 sets z 12,12,12 reps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Got to admit one of few that does not really overtrain.

Back:

6 sets for back is a little tame.

I would do 3 sets of pull-ups and a couple or few sets of close grip pulldowns and a bent over row. The following week I would do a low bent over row and a higher bent over row and 3-4 sets pull-ups.

Alternating every other week 1 widening and 2 thickening then 2 widening and 1 thickening. 8-9 sets at 8-12 reps.

Just don't feel there is enough there to make good gains.

Biceps drop the concentrating curls and just go heavier in your back exercises and the biceps will be ok.

See you are doing 9 sets for biceps and 3 sets for thickening on the back and 3 sets for widening on the back and 3 on lower back/hamstrings. A little under training on the back and overtraining on the biceps.

Chest: ok but I would add another set to the bench and maybe the incline and drop the decline or do them every other week.

But you are only doing 8 sets for chest and 9 sets for triceps. Usually the bigger muscle groups can be worked harder and you kind of have it reversed. In fact the 3 pressing exercises will hit the triceps hard and then 9 sets of triceps after that? Hmmm

You could probably get away with doing dips after the chest workout and call it a day. But you will have to hit them hard like a set or two to failure.

Shoulders:

Military presses are the bread and butter for the shoulders do 5 sets, but you can get away with 4 sets other than that it is ok for shoulders and you can do 4 sets side lateral raises. Every once and a while you can do standing upright raises/rows drop a set of the military and sides and do the upright rows.

Legs are cool but squats are the main exercise for legs. I had a friend that only did squats for legs and he had some really nice legs. Big and looked good. But hamstrings got hit on your back day with goodmornings/stiffleg deads.

Intensity is key the less intensity the more sets you will have to do to get the same benefits. High intensity then you can drop sets. I like the less sets and high intensity but hey some days I just dont want to go apesh!t in the gym so I just do a few more sets.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok excellent thanks scott, so how does this now look??

Wednesday

(Back)

close grip pulldowns- 3 sets x 12,10,10

Lat Pull downs- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Seated Cable Rows- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Good Mornings- 3 sets x 12, 12, 12 reps

bent over row- 2 sets x 12,10

(Biceps)

Barbell Curls- 4 sets x 12,10,10,8 reps

Alternate Seated Dumbbell Curls- 3 sets x 10, 8, 8 reps

Friday

(Chest)

Incline Barbell Bench Press- 5 sets x 12,10,8,6 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press- 4 sets x 10,8,8,6 reps

Decline Barbell Bench Press- 3 Sets x 10, 8 reps(Every other Week)

(Triceps)

Triceps Press- 4 sets x 12,10,8,6

Sunday

(Shoulders)

Military Press- 5 Sets x 12,12,10,10,8

Dumbbell Side laterals (standing) - 4 Sets x 12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Rear laterals (standing) - 3 Sets x 12,10,8

(Legs)

Squats- 6 sets x 12,12,12,10,10,8 reps

Thigh abductor machine- 2 Sets 12,10 reps


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

ok, must admit not looked in detail as im in a rush.. but.. Its a BIG mistake not deadlifting.. this should form the core of your back workout.. I progressed in leaps and obounds once i started doing them. They are the number 1 exercise..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or this:

(Back)

close grip pulldowns- 3 sets x 12,10,10

Lat Pull downs- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Seated Cable Rows- 3 sets x 12,10,8 reps

Dead lifts - 3-4 sets 8-12 reps

(Biceps)

Barbell Curls- 4 sets x 12,10,10,8 reps

Alternate Seated Dumbbell Curls- 3 sets x 10, 8, 8 reps

Friday

(Chest)

Incline Barbell Bench Press- 5 sets x 12,10,8,6 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press- 4 sets x 10,8,8,6 reps

Decline Barbell Bench Press- 3 Sets x 10, 8 reps(Every other Week)

(Triceps)

Triceps Press- 4 sets x 12,10,8,6

or dips

Sunday

(Shoulders)

Military Press- 5 Sets x 12,12,10,10,8

Dumbbell Side laterals (standing) - 4 Sets x 12,10,8,6

Dumbbell Rear laterals (standing) - 3 Sets x 12,10,8

(Legs)

Squats- 6 sets x 12,12,12,10,10,8 reps

Thigh abductor machine- 2 Sets 12,10 reps

keep an eye on the military and if you feel too fatigued the you can drop a set for the military.

Now here is another problem I have you are doing chest on Friday and shoulders on Sunday. You need more time between those maybe like 3-4 days. If you want to be up on your chest then you will need 4 days if your chest is your priority. If shoulders are your priority then put shoulders 4 days after but if you can split it up with 3 days between you will be ok.

Thanks Panthro, missed that.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

so thursday, friday saturday is not enough recovery? its all i can do cas you know i work at nights  what could i do to get past this problem?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

might have to change my hours or quit maybe??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Swap back for chest and this way you will have 3 days between.

So Wednesday do Chest and Sunday do shoulders.

Notice I edited the back day too in the post above. Panthra caught it and I missed it.

Do come leg curls on leg day too.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I am so thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUH J!!!!!!!!!

i meant to post my chest on the wednesday cas that is what i always do, i mistyped, ah thats ok anyway cas you have changed my excersices for the good, you think i will gain quite well on this scott?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, eat big and sleep big too. Toss some creatine in there and get about a gram of protein for every pound of body weight and drink alot of water. That should do it.

Every 6 weeks or so change up on your routine. The body is smart and this will keep it guessing. With resistance training the body is adapting to the stress that you are putting on it. The body is only adapting to what it feels it has to. after a while you will get stale then just switch up and new growth.

You will be fine.

Cheers


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, i feel all warm inside form that reassurance lol 

yeah i think my diet is pretty good now, the only thing i go without is some creatine, what is the best brand to buy to help me post workout?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

go for San V12 Creatine. Its the best, you'll pay a little bit more buddy, but i can assure you its worth every penny.

Drop silentbob or lorian a line. They'll sort you out with some mate.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

k will do, thanks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

How long ur workouts take to complete? Anthing over 1.5 hours is pointless in my opinion.....To fcuked to stimilate any muscle growth by then....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it is closer to 45 minutes for the blood test levels to start to drop during workouts. I am not a big proponent of long workouts. I go 5 days a week sometimes 6 and dont spend more than 20 minutes. I hit one body part a day with intensity.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

really? wow, maybe i should try that, i took about 1 hour today this is what i did because its a chest day.

b/press-

set1-10 reps at 50kg

set2-10 reps at 50kg

set 3-10 reps at 50kg

set4-10 reps at 50kg

set5-6 reps at 50kg

incline chest press

set 1-10 reps at 50kg

set2- 8 reps at 50kg

set3-8reps at 50kg

set4-6reps at 50kg

set5-6 reps at 50kg

flies

set1- 6 reps at 40kg

set2- 6 reps at 40kg

tricep pushdowns

set1-12 reps at 40

set2-12 reps at 40

set3-6 reps at 50

set4-6 reps at 50

pec dec(tricep) to fail, around 30 reps, didnt write down weight

could not do any triceps press by this point as i was fcuked.

got home had jacket potatoes, 2 tins of beans, 2 cans of tuna, salad, banana, apple and a whey protein shake. Is this good enough for a chest day?

ate around 190g protein today, and feel pretty good.

feel the pec dec is ****, becaus eit encouragess not to do the excersice properly so either gonna squeeze in another set of flies or do 1 or 2 triceps press.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Killerkeane are you holding back on going up to your last set?

I usually do a few warmups working my way up and getting used to the jumps in weight then I do 1 or 2 sets to failure.

I think the set that matters is the set you do to failure. This tells the muscle to do something. The extra resistance can help your fast twitch muscles and the extra load on the muscle will promote growth. Plus it will make you stronger. It would be kindof hard to do 5 sets of 10 then go heavy.

If you get your strength up your size will follow. The biggest guys in my gym are the strongest. Now I guess one could argue that they are the biggest therefore they would be the strongest but I dont think that is the case


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

umm not really, i mean i tried to dp triceps press but did like 10 reps and that was it no more! the time i got to the pec dec, which was last set, i was fatigued, idid as many as i possibly could!!

okay scott, you said set to failure is most important, should i always do this at the end of my workout and should i do around 6-8 reps for this last set, because this is what is best for mass training?? thanks mate


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

and hacks, i printed this article of the internet about this bloke that went from fat to 5% bf in short period of time. He did supersets and im now thinking of doing them myself, like doing pairs of 2 excersices alternating between. Just dont know if this would be better or not? i have already thought of a workout, just tell me if oyu want to see and ill post


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ive heard they r great for buidling mass quickly


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

*WEDNESDAY**Back and Biceps*

Close grip pulldowns

Wide lateral pull downs

Seated Cable Rows

Backrows

Biceps

Barbell Curls

Rope Curls

Preacher Curls

Reverse Curls

Forearms

Forearm Curls only do 2 sets each, might wanna delete these and concentrate on main muscle group

*FRIDAY*Chest and Triceps

Chest press

Fly's

incline bench press

incline dumbell fly's

Triceps

tricep pulldowns

Close grip bench press

*SUNDAY*Shoulders and Legs

Rear delts

Shrugs

Shoulder Press

Rows

Dumbell Side Laterals

Legs

Squats

Leg Press

Calf raise

Standing calf raise

all done in superset, would this be any good scott because my local gym trainer suggested this to me....

different colour represents different supersets


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> okay scott, you said set to failure is most important, should i always do this at the end of my workout and should i do around 6-8 reps for this last set, because this is what is best for mass training?? thanks mate


No the failure set "IS" your workout all the other stuff is getting used to the heavier weight and warming up.

Dont stop at 6-8 or even 12 if this is the workset.

If you pick up the bar and say to yourself I can do more than 12 then just do like a couple then raise the weight and your next set go to failure. No magic number 8 or 12 but what ever you get.

I know guys at the gym that stop at 10! What is that a magic growth number when the guy could have gotten 4 more than that. But if you are getting like 14 reps fine then the next workout you should remember that weight and up it 5 or even 10 lbs. Dont pick a number pick failure this is where you get the biggest bang for your buck.

Supersetting is kindof for the advanced bodybuilder.

Supersets are nice if you are pressed for time. But in supersetting I like to superset biceps and triceps. Jumping back and forth in the arms can give you quite a killer pump.

But if you are doing supersetting to cut bodyfat then their is a better way called circuit training. In brief this is where you work the whole body supersetting everything like bench then squats then biceps then abs then military then triceps then pullups then calves. No rest between sets and use higher reps like over 10 reps. the object here is you want to raise your heart rate and also hit the muscles. You start doing every thing for one set each. Sounds easy but it is not especially if you arent in any shape and dont rest between sets. If someone is using the machine come back to it and do something else.

Sortof more bang for your buck in upping the heart rate and building muscle mass at the same time.

But here is the problem. When this kindof workout is done you dont get the size or strength to put on muscle. This is more for the guy trying to either tone or cut some fat.

But to be honest Diet is where it all is at for either gaining muscle or losing body fat.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm, so you advice me to stick to the one you posted for me before?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

see above. I was editing when you posted


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm, so you advice me to stick to the one you posted for me before?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For back, drop the backrows and do deadlifts.

Drop 2 exercises for bicep

Chest drop the flys and do bench and inclines.

triceps do dips and a couple sets of standing french presses.

shoulders start with military first.

Usually you want to go from the biggest muscle group to the smaller ones. If the big muscle group hits the smaller muscle group then you wont have to do as much for the smaller muscle group due to pre-fetigue. You can isolate but not bomb.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> Hmm, so you advice me to stick to the one you posted for me before?


Yes sir.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

sounds good to me, supersets theory is going bye bye


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah it is more for the advanced bodybuilder with a routine all sorted out. Also for the guy that only has less than like a half hour and needs to get out of the gym.

Circuit training is hard but mostly for the guy wanting to lose some bodyfat and does not like cardio, like me


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i have a question scott, i tried doing decline barbell bench press today and it absoultly impossible for me, i think i managed like 5 reps and that was it, so i swapped thi sfor 3 sets of flies, is this okay?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well if you have to do flys then do them last. Reason being is when you get a pump from your bench and inclines then the flys tend to stretch out the fascia and can help there and also keep some range but do them slow and dont jerk and go deep. If you feel some pain then dont go as deep but go slow and squeeze at the top similar to bear hugging a tree.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

roger, i would already say there is a noticeable difference in my chest, family and friends are all saying i look a little bulkier and wider   

and the best thing is i am actualy enthuistac to go to the gym now because i know i am making gains, and i love the feeling off blood in my muscles when i leave the gym. I would do a 5 day split if i had the time off now, but i am gaining well on the 3 so im one happy bunny at the moment.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats cool and motivation is a good thing to have working out. It keeps you focused. You will find that sometimes you will lose focus but it is a great thing to have.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well im sure when you get to a stage where your not gaining and gets prolonged to 3-4 months i bet your enthusiasm fades pretty fast  just hope i dont get to that stage sooner than expected

should i do the set to fail right at the end of my workout and does it matter which exercise i choose to fail on???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like to fail on the pressing movements (compound movements).


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, so it doesnt have to be at the end of the workout then?

eg-set to fail on flat bench press, i could then do some tricep exercises.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or you could do a set to fail in:

Bench

Inclines

Squats

Deadlifts

Dips

Pullups

Bent over rows.

When I mean fail it is where you would be looking for a spotter. Some one who might have to grab the weight from you, someone you trust to not pull the weight a wrong way and jack your shoulders or whatever up. Good to have a spotter or better a work out partner to motivate and make you feel safe too. I feel safest with my brother spotting me.

So failure after you are good and warmed up never before. Try it on one exercise and if you feel like doing that on the next exercise then go ahead blast away.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, great, i did legs today this is what i did:

5 sets of squats @ 40kg, 12,12,10,10,8

2 sets of leg press = 1st set was 70kg(DEF up that next time)2nd set was 150, 8 reps

2 sets of leg extensions = both at 6kg each and did 10 reps for 1st, 8 for 2nd

4 sets of leg curls = 8kg was 10 reps,10 reps,8,8

5 sets of calf raise = 3 sets=14kg @ 10 reps, 1 set 13kg @ 8 reps, 1 set=18kg=6 reps

Felt pretty good, they r a bit shakey now tho!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i did shoulders today and really struggled, this is what i did:

2 sets upright rows

3 sets forearm curls

3 sets shrugs

3 Standing front laterals

i did 1 set of military press, it absoultly destroyed me!

i posted this because i dont think i am actually doing the shoulder muscle enough. Am i doing too many traps, smaller muscle exercises?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Military press is the single best exercise for shoulders. Do not do behind the neck as this will put a strain on the rotator cuff and is not recomended.

If you are going to skip any exercise then dont skip military press. Use dumbbells or bar or machine but dont skip that one. If you dont feel like doing it then just go lighter. After a set or two you wont mind.

There are 4 parts to the shoulder

front delt

rear delt

side delt

traps

You can work each seperate as the front does not get the back when you work it and visa versa.

So the following exercises will hit the whole shoulder.

Military press (front some side delt)

Side lateral raises (side delt)

Rear delt (reverse fly)

traps (shrugs)

Upright rows will hit the front and sides

single arm raises (front) will hit the front delt too but this is more of a shaping exercise.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

On chest/tricep day, do a couple sets of close grip bench press and try keep your arms by your side when your doing it - works triceps and chest nicely. For shoulders, why not do normal shoulder press instead of military, military mainly works the front delts, they are worked quite well on chest day (bench press etc)


----------

